
Waymo’s excruciatingly gradual launch process, explained - partingshots
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/10/waymos-excruciatingly-gradual-launch-process-explained/
======
partingshots
People discussing the original medium post this article is talking about:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/SelfDrivingCars/comments/9srz7z/a_g...](https://www.reddit.com/r/SelfDrivingCars/comments/9srz7z/a_green_light_for_waymos_driverless_testing_in/)

